# Hi from the Highlands



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi 
I have recently got my first mice, thanks to Joe Bennett, Cait McKeown and Terry Thorn for all their help. I live in Caithness so a long way from any shows. I also breed and exhibit rabbits and guinea pigs. I am secretary of our local rabbit club and intend to get the mice out and about at the shows in the hopes of encouraging a fresh fancy. The mice are really for my teenage daughter who is loving having them. We have also gotten our first litter 7 days after they arrived so rapidly went from 17 to 28 :lol: I wish my rabbits would take an example from them :lol: 
Looking forward to speaking to others and learning as much as possible.
Cat


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You must be the recipient of the chocolate rumpwhites that Dave collected at Bradford Champs then? Nice to hear from you


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

I am, I have been trying to call lol, I rung this morning but you were out. 
They are doing very well and the lad that they were going to is over the moon with them. Thank you ever so much for all your help it really is very deeply appreciated. I never would have believed it would be so difficult to get mice in the north.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep I was out this morning, not been back that long. Feel free to drop me an email if there's anything about breeding rumpwhites you want to know, or of course post on this forum.


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

I will do and thanks again for all your help
Cat


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome! It is indeed hard to get the meeces - I am in the central belt and ended up getting mine from a pet shop 30 miles away!


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

The closest pet shop that had them here was Aviemore so about 3 hours away. I had a few friends going to Bradford so my fairy godfather arranged them :lol: Honestly the man is a saint.
I do travel up and down Scotland quite a few times throughout the year to rabbit shows in Keith, Dunbar, Dunfermline and others. I am hoping to get a few rabbit breeders interested also so maybe we could convince others to run some shows for mice alongside if we are lucky.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------

